# Psychiatric help



## nicegalmemi (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm the well known kid with depression everywhere I go, unfortunately on and off meds then left it untreated because my ex insisted that I do not need medication, and I could feel that I'm barely surviving among people and my issues are getting more complicated.

then I went into an abusive relation and I got physical and mental scars which added to my depression and become dependent on my abuser and stripped off family/friends.

When he left me, I was all alone, and I'm not able to cope at all.. I'm not trying to make this like am just blunting my issues in public, I don't want empathy, I'm seriously trying to find a solution before it's too late. I know internet hold a lot of trolls and morons so please do not reply to this thread if you are going to make fun of my situation or state of mind.

bearing in mind medical insurance doesn't cover psychiatry, each visit is like 700 consultation + meds are too expensive too.. pretty F up situation if you ask me.

this is one side to the problem, the other issue is that most of them doctors mix you with different illnesses ( one say I'm bipolar, one says I have clinical severe depression, one said suicidal, one said psychosis...etc) and just get you off their shoulders by giving all the new meds in the market, doesn't matter if it cause dependency or not, they just mix meds and give to me, I become sleepy all the time, then I stop going to work /school or overdose..etc

At the moment I'm very insomniac, I have to cry myself to sleep and only can fall asleep at 3 or 4 am in the morning, I wake up few hours later, I cry a lot, I don't have friends so I just sit and wait for the hours to pass and the next day come.. my pain is fresh..

I tried going out doesn't help..I need a good shrink not a commercial guy and knows what he is talking about...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello. I completely understand the issues you are going through. The absolute key thing is to have a support systme in place. Family/friends who you can turn to when you're feeling low.

I agree meds aren't always the answer. You need routine in your life - that's how I hope.

Try contacting the guys at the Dubai Community Health centre - they are very good. Or also the Psychiatrist at the Dubai Mall medical centre - also very good.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Sent you a PM...


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your problems. Unfortunately not everyone can deal with situations the same way and it is not a one size fits all treatment. Hope you find a right help to make you feel better.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Nicegal - sorry for your pain and anger. It must not be easy at all. 

The first thing is, no matter what anyone says or how anybody diagnoses you - be good to yourself. Why? Because you deserve that goodness. It is, after all, your inner universe/soul/self that is wounded and is in great need of being loved and nurtured. To be brutally honest, before the pills and the shrinks and even the tears, the only person who can ultimately love you... is you. So best start being kind to yourself. Why add to the pain? Why not start with a swirl of honey/a self-embracing hug?

In which case, please accept these cyber flowers as a friendly gesture that you deserve that self-goodness, for you and you alone.












For your sleep issues, please feel free to try these 2 meditations (with a good pair of headphones) in the link below. One is for insomnia, the other is for healing.

Tripura Yoga










(Btw, I am not a yoga guru of any description. I have my own sleep issues and I recently discovered these mediations. They have been amazingly helpful.)

May I also kindly suggest that you write in a secret book for at least 10 minutes a day. Write whatever you wish to write about. Anything. Just write. Again, you will find this another small step in being good to yourself.

As for the rest of your predicament, you will discover in due course the best action to take when the answer(-s) come to you. 

For now, just breath and be good to yourself. It really is as warm, as loving and as simple as that. Best wishes.


----------



## nicegalmemi (Nov 17, 2013)

Aww you guys, you are so kind to me <3


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

One other suggestion, (because you are not alone), _a pirate of quotes_:

Quotes About Depression (926 quotes)


“Depression is not caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain, and it is not cured by medication. Depression may not even be an illness at all. Often, it can be a normal reaction to abnormal situations. Poverty, unemployment, and the loss of loved ones can make people depressed, and these social and situational causes of depression cannot be changed by drugs.” ― Irving Kirsch, The Emperor's New Drugs: Exploding the Antidepressant Myth

_________________________________________


“Macbeth: How does your patient, doctor?

Doctor: Not so sick, my lord, as she is troubled with thick-coming fancies that keep her from rest.

Macbeth: Cure her of that! Canst thou not minister to a mind diseased, pluck from the memory a rooted sorrow, raze out the written troubles of the brain, and with some sweet oblivious antidote cleanse the stuffed bosom of that perilous stuff which weighs upon her heart.

Doctor: Therein the patient must minister to himself.” ― William Shakespeare, Macbeth.

_________________________________________


“Before you diagnose yourself with depression or low self-esteem, first make sure that you are not, in fact, just surrounded by arseholes.” ― Steven Winterburn

_________________________________________


"I've had some dark nights of the soul, of course, but giving in to depression would be a sellout, a defeat." - Christopher Hitchens 

_________________________________________


And anonymous good humour is always good:


----------



## nicegalmemi (Nov 17, 2013)

the taylor swift one cracked me up ..XD


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Just like everything "hubbly_bubbly" said It worked for me on my sleep issues that and watching my favorite YouTube channels that are positive and makes a good laugh for me till I sleep 

Even some may find it werid when I'm out and about I note different things funny interesting even crazy lol and make a note of it somewhere on a notebook a picture etc so I can remember it and be glad I live though it that day 

Sometimes I have bad days or worse I just cope by and do my daily exercise at the gym to let it all out 

But these are a few things that helped me so far with no drugs taken even when i was alone with no friends

Anyway I wish good luck and hope for the best on your part and anything you need or advice feel free to PM I'll try my best


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

This is one of the best anti depressants out there


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Over three bottles of wine, a generous meal and a lesson on entropy, this photo is when I started to extricate myself from my stupor of insidious depression:



















_"This is the last picture voyager 1 took before it’s photography system was turned off. That small dot in the yellow ray of light from the sun is Earth.

*Everything that ever existed is in that fraction of a pixel*." _ - btsnpcs.tumblr.com

Might as well (try and) be happy, love and have fun. You only have one life.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Meanwhile, on a lighter note.















25 million hits in 48 hours. :scared:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

His first video had 32 million views before Youtube took it down:


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> His first video had 32 million views before Youtube took it down:



Suicide rates might go up!


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

nicegalmemi said:


> I'm the well known kid with depression everywhere I go, unfortunately on and off meds then left it untreated because my ex insisted that I do not need medication, and I could feel that I'm barely surviving among people and my issues are getting more complicated.
> 
> then I went into an abusive relation and I got physical and mental scars which added to my depression and become dependent on my abuser and stripped off family/friends.
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM.


----------

